# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  retencija vode

## wild rose

Da li neko ima iskustva sa otokom/nepovlacenjam otoka nakon poroda? Gdje je bio problem i sta je na kraju pomoglo? Je li ista pomoglo?

Evo danima planiram da posjetim doktoricu i uradim neke osnovne nalaze, ali dok to ne uradim zanimaju me iskustva drugih, nekako se nadam da ovo bas nece biti "medicinski" problem...

U trudnoci sam se udebljala oko 13 kg, s obzirom da sam puno povracala, i zaista unosila malo hrane mislila sam da je to uglavnom posljedica zadrzavanja vode (oticala jesam a otok se znao malo povuci nakon dugotrajnih povracanja kada bih bas dehidrirala)i da ce poslije poroda dosta toga otici, i onda se sokirala kada sam nakon poroda izgubila jedva tri kilograma, i u naredna tri mjeseca nista vise. Sada je bebi skoro pet mjeseci, uspjela sam skinuti jos dvije kile tako sto se trudim da izbacim slatko, jedem integralni hljeb koji sama pravim, krompir, rizu i tjestenine skoro i ne jedem. Ukoliko se krvotok u trudnoci poveca za 30% znaci li to da je u mom organizmu jos uvijek ostao taj visak i kako da ga se rijesim? Ovo naticanje me stvarno vec po malo izbacuje iz takta, dovoljno je da ne rucam kuci (gotovo da i ne solim hranu jer je od soli situacija gora)nego npr. kod mame ili svekrve (ni jedna ne soli previse, ali sole malo vise nego ja) i da se u par sati "udebljam" i do dvije kile, i napusem kao balon, i sva sam sebi nekako odbojna kad sam takva. Ne smeta mi debjina kao debljina, s tim bi nekako izasla na kraj, ali sva sam nekako deformisana...kada samo malo spadne otok puno se bolje osjecam i fizicki i psihicki... Izbacivanje soli samo malo popravi situaciju, ali je ne rijesi, ponekad oteknem i kada nisam jela nista slano... Zapravo otok samo ponekad nakratko spadne, vecinu vremena sam otecena...

----------


## Onavi

Savjetujem posjet doktoru!...da vaga pokaže 2kg više nakon samo jednog obroka nije normalno.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam 5. dan nakon poroda zavrisla na hitnoj. bila sam otecena da do nije bilo normalno. ono u trudnoci bila je mila majka.
napravili su mi sve pretrage i sve je bilo ok.
rekli su mi da zbog hormona mogu nakon poroda oteci iz istih razloga kao na kraju trudnoce.
nakon par dana ispisala sam jedno 5 kila. 

TO je bilo nakon poroda.
5mj bas i nije nakon poroda i mislim da bi vise iskustva dobila na pdf zdravlje.

u svakom slucaju, posjeti lijecnika.

----------


## sirius

Hajde ti lijepo doktoru da te pregleda , malo ovo predugo traje.

----------


## martinaP

Moguće je da oticanje potraje nakon poroda (čak i da se tek tad pojavi), ali to potraje koji tjedan i postupno prestane. Ovo već predugo traje, svakako se javi liječniku.

----------

